# wheel builder in nyc area?



## JTS628 (Apr 22, 2003)

want to take a Hed rim off an old wheel and rebuild it onto a new hub. just getting into wheel building myself, but don't feel like crunching a carbon rim with my still poor skills. have any recommendations? i generally have not been impressed with bike shop mechanics overall, and it's even harder to find a good wheel builder.


----------



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

Call Mark Alden at Campmor in Paramus NJ. Its only a few minutes from the city but he is a wizard when it comes to wheels and wheelbuilds. He races for Blue Ribbon. 201-445-5000.

Sean


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

+1 for Mark


----------



## JTS628 (Apr 22, 2003)

thanks for the suggestion. it's a little out of the way but i'll give it a shot.


----------



## cfrankscid (Mar 31, 2012)

*Bump* Hi, anyone have any other suggestions for a NYC based wheel builder? This thread was started in 2007, looking for an updated view.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Gerald Brown at Roy's Sheepshead Bay Cycles built wheels for my MTB in 2005. I beleive he is still there. The guy as a wheelbuilder and all around mechanic is absolutely money.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

Try Eric Gottesman (ergott wheels). http://www.ergottwheels.com/ He's on Long Island. I don't have any firsthand experience (although I did correspond with him about wheel build via email but was time crunched), but he has a good reputation as a quality wheelbuilder. You may want to consider mailing the wheel. I've only had custom wheels build by builders outside of NY despite living in NY.


----------



## cfrankscid (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, much appreciated.


----------

